# Big Stone/Traverse



## Bomber-One (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone have an ice report from Big Stone or Traverse? Was just wondering if we'll be able to chase some eyes next weekend or have to wait like last year? Schmidt's Landing hasn't put any reports up since last October.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't make it to big stone too often. Maybe I could check it out sometime when I'm out for snows or something.


----------

